# Stoploss traps?



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

I had such a great time getting back into trapping and getting some traps set this year. After many years of saying I would I finally did. I already miss going out and walking through the woods to the lakes and swamps. It was good for my spirit.
Looking at next year and thinking about getting some #1 stoploss traps. Where I am wanting to set the water is not deep enough to drown the rats. I get out there early enough but have seen some damage to the caught leg. 
Just wondering if you use them and think that it is worth it, your opinion. I have been using #1 long and coilspring trap. I like the coilspring.
Also any recommendations for a good lure. I can set near some of the feedbeds but really need something that can call them or arouse them over.
I had two separate 2days of trapping not hardly anytime but some I managed 2 ***** and 4 rats. But I learned a lot more about the area and where the rats are.
Thanks to everyone for the help and knowledge.
Matt

Oh yeah I forgot. The stoploss traps the spring for the stoploss some go into towards the main setting spring and others go away from the mainspring. Bridger and Duke seem to be the same but the sleepy creek is different. I cant see a difference or am I missing it


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

I have only used Victor stoploss which I do not believe are made any more. Bridger is the closest design to what I have. The Victors work great and in shalow water I would use them or 110, 150 or 160 single spring trap. I would not use a coil or regular long spring if you can drown them.

I ususally do not use lure with muskrats but anis will work and when you catch some rats remove the two glands on either side of the but hole. Just squeese the gland when you want some at a set. Do not let the glands dry out. Just my thoughts


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I pretty much only use stoploss or bodygripper traps for 'rats. Oh yeah- colony traps, too. You don't want twist offs. They are definitely worth it. You can use standard footholds- but be sure to anchor in deep water and make sure the 'rat can't get hung up on the weeds and cattails.

I have both types- stoploss toward the spring and stoploss toward the end. Both work fine.

If you want to look for used stoploss traps, the conventions are a good place. Just grab them fast- they go quick.

John


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info. John that is one of the 2 things I need to do. Get to a convention or two look around, meet some people and buy items. The other is to join a trapping organizations.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I live close by you here in Taylor, and I will also be at the convention (last year was my first.) I don't camp though, my uncle lives about 20 minutes away, and there's nothing like waking up and spending an hour or so in the morning calling yotes before spending all day talking about trapping and calling yotes :evil:
Brian


----------

